# Blood pact supported with genetic traitors... WIP



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi there all on Heresy Online.
So my first post is basically a speedy trip through the dark chasm of one of the armies I am currently working on [and have been doing so for ~1 year].

I read the WD article on Blood Pact ages ago and have wanted to build some ever since. Now, I say Blood Pact, for they are more akin to generic traitors supported by some hardcore dudes which I 'counts as' Death Brigade.
I'll post some pics now and then some more of my 'counts as' Death Brigade later on. I also have a boxed chimera so when I get some time that'll be cobbled together. But you'll see that in a couple of months.

Comments are most welcome. I haven't shown my friends yet as they aren't finished and I want it to be more of a surprise to them. Plus I hate seeing unfinished armies duelling it out.

Anyway:
So this dude is a Mutant Boss. I kind of like him being 'beefy'.

















Then more genetics:

























And Heavies:








This guy I quite like.








SM Scout heavy bolter with chaos dragon gun barrel head for good measure. I also have a Baneblade head [from my main cadian force] and hooked up some gas mask filtration unit onto his hip from a water bottle and some green stuff. More photos later. My green stuff is rubbish so I'll have to put some fixin' on it.

More to come...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good so far, as a surgestion, you could always look at pig iron productions and have a gander at the kolony rebal heads, they look just right for traiter guard
heres a link to em
http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/hd1-kolony-rebel-head-sprues-p-15.html


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, my mate went and got a whole bunch o' stuff out of pig iron. I like the respirators some of the guys have. I think I may have to pay the pigs a visit for when I make some 'counts as' mutants. Cheers for the advice Fynn.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So that was stuff that I did a while back now. I gave my first batch a lick of paint about 3 weeks ago:


















































Sorry if the images are shoddy at times. I'll try for a group photo tonight. I'll also post my death brigade as well later on - they're so shiny.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I have some 'counts as' Death Brigade. I got some chaos knight bits from WHFB in order to make them look more 'evil'. I made them this week and have yet to paint them. Let me know what you think.

Sorry its a bit photo heavy.










































































I'll post fresh pictures when I have them. Until next time...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, I wanted to paint slogans in WHFB dark tongue on my tanks when I begin painting. I got an army book but it had only a limited dictionary. I don't suppose any of you know where I could find a lengthier version? I'll have to have a check around in the WHFB chaos area.
Hmmm... Anyway, I'll most likely post when I have some progress. Next up on the list is a lascannon 5 man traitor squad.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the 1st bloke in the death brigade. Nasty looking fellow with all the gear. Keep at it.
I am no whiz painter but some advice. Thin your paints a little. Second, Flesh tones, for a beginner(This is what i do) get some tallarrn flesh foundation paint and some gryphone sepia wash, some ogryn flesh wash and some devlan mud wash. Paint their flesh areas (thin the paint, foundations go for miles) and slap in a wash of one of the three above. That will give the flesh texture and effectively line in the flesh areas. Because there are 3 different washes you can use on the flesh you will get slightly different skin tones throughout your troopers.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Cheers for the info shaantitus. I'll certainly have a look into it. I kind of wanted them to look as if they haven't had a wash in ages. I think I'll have a look into the washes. Feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

piemaster said:


> Oh, I wanted to paint slogans in WHFB dark tongue on my tanks when I begin painting. I got an army book but it had only a limited dictionary. I don't suppose any of you know where I could find a lengthier version?


Nice conversion work, good mix of the barbaric and the hi-tech. +rep

As for the chaos language the Beasts of Chaos book has the Beastmen's phonetic alphabet if that helps.

Toyed with the idea of doing Blood Pact a year or two back and made a test model (didn't have your patience to carry it on though)








Used a Empire Swordsmen head, cut the front of the face off and replaced it with the mouth and nose of a beastman. 
I think the using the chaos bits as you have actually works better though, gives them the scare factor and ties in with the fluff which talks about their use of scavenged equipment.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet conversion job right there though; like the paint job too. I was thinking about doing a mask but the lazier half of me wanted more of a quick fix. I found the hordes and beasts of chaos books so I'll have a peruse when it comes to painting tanks. You don't happen to know where I can find more examples of dark tongue though?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Did a search online and can't find it, there are references to there being a list of some words in the old Hordes of Chaos book (page 106).

A helpful poster named Chilltouch posted this information on the Warhammer Alliance forums.

Khaos - Chaos, the Sea of Souls, magic, power.
Phaos - Will, mind, sou, essence.
Dhaos - Immaterial, spirit, daemon, entity.
Tzeen - Change - the will to change.
Nurgh - Decay - the will to live, defy decay.
Slaa - Ecstacy - The will to feel and sense.
Khar - Rage - the will to dominate.
Neth, Leth - Lord of, master of, ruler of, source of.
Hysh - White (or Light) magic.
Chamon - Yellow (or Gold) magic.
Ghyran - Green (or Life) magic.
Azyr - Blue (or Celestial) magic.
Uglu - Grey (or Shadow) magic.
Shyish - Purple (or Death) magic.
Aqshy - Red (or Fire) magic.
Ghur - Brown (or Beasts) magic.
Dhar - Black (or Dark) magic.
Qhaysh - All colours (or High) magic.

Now for some prefixes / suffixes and their simplified meanings. Also, some examples.

-'y ... Metallic.
Aqshy'y - Bronze/Brass
Hish'y - Ithilmar, Mithri.

-ash ... Liquid.
Aqshyash - Blood.
Azyrash - Water.

I'- ... Element.
I'aqshy - Fire.
I'Azyr - Air.

Kha- ... Time.
Khaaqshy - Sunrise / Sunset.
Khadhar - Night.

-ek ... Place.
Aqshyek - Battlefield.
Qhayshek - The World.

-'Phak ... Event.
Aqshy'phak - Battle.
Chamon'phak - Explosion.

Dha- ... Heavenly Body.
Dhaaqshy - Comet.
Dhachamon - The Sun.

Remove Last Letter ... Simple Colour.
Aqsh - Red.
Ugl - Grey.

Hope this helps, will keep a look out for more.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Hope this helps, will keep a look out for more.


Cheers for that dude. I'll have to go out and find myself a copy of beasts/hordes of chaos.

Anyway; down to business as it were. Yesterday I finished off [for the most part] a 5 man lascannon team - so without further ado...

Damn, I just noticed tonnes of mould lines - they'll definately have to go when I get home! Can't be havin' that no sir!


































What do people think about his pointing hand? Is it a bit cliched? I kind of think it is. I mean the gunner has his own set of eyes and basic training enough to know to shoot at a viable target...









And lastly, this dude. I was wondering weather to go for a laspisol or a shotgun [from necromunda]. I am going for what looks good here rather than what would be a sensible choice. Actually, if it would look good - I'm open to any suggestion as long as its within reason.









I hate HW teams so I try to have them as seperate minatures. The lascannon is from a SM land raider in case you wondered.

Anyway, that's it for now. I think I'll get my 2nd death brigade squad done by the end of next week.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, so I'm just building my Chimera, Kind of got bored with makin' all those dudes. Dudes are all fair and good but I wanted a change of pace. I've just done one of the tracks (why are they so fiddly? I also think its a complete waste for all IG vehicles to come with wheels - I mean SMs don't. Its just a waste of plastic as far as I'm concerned). Anyway, I'll post pics tonight or tomorrow when its done/mostly done.

Oh, thinking of making the back door pose-able with some brass rod (but I'm broke so it'll have to sit in pieces for a while - also not actually having a pin vice kind of puts a dampener on things t' boot).


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice idea! i will my eyes open for new posts.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok so the chimera is sitting on my kitchen table at the moment awaiting plasticarding up. I've left the roof off for now as well. I was thinking of getting some thin plasticard and running it along the length of the floor to give it more of an industrial look to it (and to break up the blank floor a bit) and maybe making a bench running along either side of the transport compartment. I think if I did this I'll have to keep the roof detachable - so I can fit 10 guys in it.

I don't know at the moment though. The ramp would keep falling down if I don't get it right. I'll see how I feel.

I would post pics but at the moment its just a half built chimera. Nothing fancy. Anyway, if anyone has advice or anything (suggestions are always welcome) give us a shout. Oh, and thanks LimitingFactor for the rep and comments.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry for the slow pace of this thread. 40k kind of sits on the back burner sometimes. I just finished my exam yesterday so I got some death brigade made. They're my second and last squad. Some photos are a bit shoddy - sorry about that.










I used the helmet from this *guy *but the photo doesn't show it really well.

















































This guy is armed with a demo change from a couple of krak grenades and an oil cannister. It is a little on the small side. Maybe I'll change it, but I probably won't.









I like the helmets. I'm going to have these guys tagged up with my CSMs which have tinz bits all over them. My agitators and the like will have bronze helmets and the rest will have plain silver metalwork.

I think the medieval work goes well to set them aside from the traitors. Next up is the Chimera and a Leman Russ. You'll have to keep your eyes peeled for those babies.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I got my hands on some plasticard (yay!). Its a lot easier to use that I would have realised. At the moment I'm adding steel plates to the first squad of pact just to test it out a bit then I can start makin' benches and interior detailing for my Chimera.

I've seen some really cool chimeras out there and am full with lots of different ideas!

Oh, I also got some stuff from the WHFB giant set to use as scenic objective markers! Everything is coming to plan. I'll be able to get bits and bobs done every few days so expect an update towards the end of the week!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The demo charge is great, don't change it. I notice plenty of ork bitz. i used the ork tankbustas limpet mine as a demo charge. Generally these guys are liiking very chaosy. I will have to add some more bits to mine to help the chaos factor.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to have to add some stikkbombs and such. I think the champion's head looks too big for his body with those weedy arms. I'm going to have to think about him. I think I'll swap the arm guard over to his left arm and add another to his right pistol hand.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I got my hands on some plasticard and gave it a whirl on my death brigade. They have a 4+ armour save so need better than flack armour - hence the helmets, shields and now groin guards and pads.

























I also made the interior of my Chimera. The bench is a little high but I think it still looks ok.


























This door is from the Russ kit - I thought the drew could talk to the occupants if need be. Maybe make a brew and pass it through.









Next on the agenda is to put the roof on. I'm going to cut up and have the turret sitting back with the front two hatches exposed. I'll have to remove most of the top passenger hatch - but I never liked the lasguns anyway. They don't match the Catachan or Cadian plastics at all. Maybe a new Chimera kit will have nicer looking lasguns - who knows?

Anyway, criticisms and comments are always welcome. I've pretty much thought of the accessories that are going on this baby, but if you have any good suggestions, please let me know as I can always use them on the Russ or Basilisk.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted for a bit now. Its slow and steady. Anyway, Chimera is nearly finished. I pulled the upper turret back and removed 4 of the 6 lasguns. The rear two I cut up and added WoC spear heads so passengers can jabby jabby people outside.

All I've got to do now is to add hinges to the rear hatch and Bob's your mother's brother! Also greenstuff the gaps and that sort of thing.


















I'm going to redo the blood pact armour plating as it's rubbish to be frank. For my first go it was al-right but I'm going to beef it up substantially.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

My lack of progress is due to painting Catachans.
*Here*


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

My lack of updates have largely been down to uni work. Sorry 'bout that. I've made some progress in the last few days and thought I'd share a few pics. I'll try and get these babies finished on Sunday.











The Agitator isn't too easy to make out. He's all pimped out in tinz bitz. Chest armour and shoulder guards for the whole squad are similarly painted to make them stand out on the field. What do people reckon? I'm unsure what to paint Krak grenades. I was thinking green. Hmmm...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These guys are looking Killer. I love the helmets and wish i had access to those when i did up my traitors. The modded chimera is a cool idea too, sets it apart from the usual.
Nice work. I will have a look at your catachans now.
Reppage


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Thanks shaantitus for the rep . So I know I said I'd post pics a week ago but best laid plans and all...

These guys are pretty much finished. I have to do some touch ups but they're good for the time being.
















I need to do an extra layer on the sword's sheath.

































































Baal red wash was used to do the blood on heads and I washed plate mail armour and helmets with badab black (Along with bases wh were painted with vomit brown).

These guys for the time being are being lead by my CSM aspiring champion. A spin off of the Black Legion. Pics:

















They're more piratical than Chaos worshipping fools. I bits-bashed a CSM box with an old school box of SW 13th Co (Woooooo!)

























My actual CSM aspiring champion is going to be made out of the techpriest enginseer from my bitz box. I've got a backpack for him and am going to give him a double ended scythe or some such.

Thanks for looking guys! More infrequent progress comming. Maybe I'll update my Ork thread next. Who knows!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's some pics of the agitator for my 2nd death brigade squad. They're not where my 1st squad is with respect to being near finished. I have bases to paint, and touch ups to do.
Squad leader:
















I'll keep you guys posted if anything else happens but I'm writing my dissertation so don't expect super-speedy progress. c&c welcome - I'll only improve if you point out where I'm rubbish.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I see you are using bleached bone for the skin tones. I can only suggest that you wash that with devlan mud. It will improve the shading and give it a more natural look. I also find that the darker washes(devlan mud and baddab black) are really good for neatening up the boundaries between flesh and clothes. If you wash heavily enough it gives a good dark boundary similar to blacklining.

I love the combinations of parts, the conversions and the poses.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks shaantitus, I think I'll give this a go. I think I have a couple of spares somewhere. Anyway, thanks dude.:victory:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Quite the project man. Neat work.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

No updates? Have you made some progress since you're last update, or have you quit the project? Could you post a new update(If the project is still alive and kicking)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry DaafiejjXD. I haven't forgotten them. I've been a little caught up in my green tide (also in my sig but not much of an update). I'm painting 15 lootas, 2 nobs and a big shoota boy. I plan to have them finished by the end of next week then I think I'll do some work on my Pact. I ran out of spray primer you see so I could only work on painted gear.

Anyway, I got me some Army Painter and everything is cool. I have a sweet conversion idea for my CSM aspiring champ though I hope you'll like. Its based on the IG techpriest enginseer and a cool Inquisitor from an old WD article. Keep a look out for that guy. He'll have a cool scythe and be all imped out in bronze armour and all that jazz.

When my boyz are done the list of things to do stands at:
1. Build/Paint Aspiring Champion
2. Strip traitors of paint and re-do the paint job & base them
3. Paint/magnetise Chimera
4. Buy the rest and associated modelling


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo yo yo people. I've had a lot of Orkyness going on (which can be seen in the link in my sig) that has taken me away from these babies for a bit, but since I plan to take 'em to Lenton to meet up with 40K Radio I am now going to put the Orks on hold for a bit and carry on with these guys.

Anyway, I thought I'd post some group shots of my allied CSM force and the pact (ran out of light today but will post sometime later on in the week) along with my CSM aspiring champ.

Pics:
I used the techpriest enginseer as the basis for my CSM champ. I loved the model and bought with the intention of using him in my IG army...

















CSM group photo









Havoc squads

































Standard Marines









Chosen Terminators

















Chaos Lieutenant with retinue









I need to get two more bikes and build the other I have lying in a box in a cupboard. I painted these ages ago but am going over them piece mental with drilling out of gun barrels, sorting out dodgy paintwork, etc. I plan to paint the Asp Champ and the lascannon squad this week then get my chimera basecoated and started a bit by next. I'm going for a beige sort of colour for the vehicles kind of like these. I thought of mixing bleached bone with vomit brown maybe 2:1 or something then would do chaotic slogans in dark tongue along the side. Since I now have a pin vice drill I put a hinge in her back ramp for opening doorness and such.

That's it for a bit. Hope you like it and if anyone has any suggestions on how to paint the vehicles please let me know.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Update time! I think I won't bother with stripping my minis. The paint isn't too horrible (although some of it is a little thick for my liking) and what with only a month to go before I want these babies ready to kill/be killed I can't afford to take my time.

My aspiring champion








He's a little dark, for which I apologise. Damn light.

Traitors








Lascannon









At the moment I am basing miniatures left right and centre. I wish I had done this before painting them as its really hard to spray a base with a painted miniature on it. I have around 50 more to do so that should keep me ticking. I may also have some more unassembled minis coming my way which is nice. Any more are ear-wigged to be mutants/conscripts ill equipped to face the horrors of the 41st millineum, either that or some more bad asses. Either way.

Chimera

























Next up for my chimera is a nice light parchment type colour with dark tongue graffiti daubed on the sides in red. This will me my most complicated tank paint scheme thus far and I'm looking forward to it as well as being apprehensive. I'm unsure if I should use a sponge or something to that effect. I pinned her door so it now opens and all that jazz. Very pleased with how she has turned out.

For the brown base I was advised to use graveyard earth in my local gw but I figured I could do it myself. I mixed snakebite leather, red gore, chaos black and codex grey in various quantities until I got a substitute. The interior floor will no doubt be boltgun metal with various detailing.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Your army is coming along nicely And I especially like what you've done with that techpriest! The marines also have a nice dark colour, and the termies look like they just recently turned renegade(due to the mix with loyal termies). Overall a project worth following! 

Cheers!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

No pictures this post I'm afraid. I finished the Chimera and I've finished all 100 traitors (actually I miss counted and made an extra two). I made the free white dwarf terminator and magnetised his right gun arm (yay, my first go). Oh, and I have some objective markers. I'll post pics soon.

1 CSM aspiring champion, 6 terminators, 2 10 man Death Brigade squads, a 5 man lascannon team, two 15 man strong traitors, 15 counts as mutants and about 3 10 man strong traitor squads equals ~1500 points.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

More traitorous goodness. I like it. Particularly the converted techpriest. Really nice work.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*HERESY!* I like those, so have some rep!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Those traitor guard make me want to start an army...
however im still painting wordbearers and orks and in the middle of my Pre heresy Alpha legion, plus im starting Warmachine soon lGood job.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Cheers for the comments (and rep) guys. I plan to take a group photo of all of them and show you my Chimera and new unit of 15 mutants armed with firearms. As it happens I'm trying to decide what to use as a teleport homer/icon of chaos undivided. Not being a big fan of magic I was thinking of some corrupted vox unit bashed out of some BFG chaos bits.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hoy hoy for those who are interested. I'm nearing the end of the army list for these guys now. I plan to add a Basilisk and a Leman Russ, but they won't be for ages as I'm not buying any more miniatures until everything is painted. For now here is my latest progress.

I finished my Chimera to a level I'm rather happy with:
































For the view ports I tried a dark blue and progressively lighter blues then white for a glisten effect - worked out ok.

The bodywork is a bastardised bleached bone over a brown base colour. I tankbrushed / drybrushed the lighter colour over the top of it and I'm also rather happy with it.








The rear armour is from a Baneblade









I also wrote in Dark tongue (found in WoC and BoC armybooks)








Trans: Khar Raahkhamshy'y = Rage warriors









Trans: Aqshyash = Blood









Trans: Dha'phak = Black event, also could be translated as Death









Trans: Khar = Rage

I also have a squad to be transported in:
Agitator w plasma ptl

























A squad of 15 'counts as' mutants (not liking magic mutation isn't really modelled here. The are armed with firearms S4 Ap6 gets hot! So I gave them longer barrelled lasguns to make them different.

















































































Two objective markers:








The sign needs something written on it
















Both are from the giant box set: I had to cut off a hand from the stone, which I then painted codex grey with a wash of badab black. Red gore finished her off

Corrupted vox was just a stop gap. I'll redo it later on. I'll do a larger base with a kneeling guy with a more hefty vox unit wired into a backpack. I was running low on time as I took these guys with me and needed ~1000 points.
























Vox is a cut down tank accessory with tau pulse carbine range finder attached. This 'counts as' an icon of chaos undivided for terminator homing via deep strike.

I also magnetised two CSM terminators. I made the free White Dwarf one, having already used his front torso for a traitor I had a chaotic front that would look good on a loyalist leg chassis.

















































I need to redo the black armour on most of my CSMs as the undercoat was a bit grey. That's it for now guys.


----------



## teh emprah's homie (Dec 15, 2009)

Great work man
I'm doing my own traitor guar except using a different company still these look awesome


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo dudes. So I've had a bit of free time (having your shop closed kind of does that) and have made some hobby progress. Mainly I have been filling away mould lines on already painted minis [!] then painting over again. It takes a while but is definitely worth it. I've been working mainly on my IG (there'll be a thread) but my attention has turned to my CSMs. There aren't that many actually.

My friend gave [!] me some loyalist spures so now I get to make 5 scouts and chaotic them up a bit. Oh and a rhino chassis. I'll make it able to switch to a Razorback when I want.

Anyway. You people need pics! I know I do! This is my Chaos Lieutenant on bike. He's got this badass deamon weapon.

























Not finished but hey. You get the jist. I liked the idea of Doomrider and saw this really cool inspirational pic. Obviously he's way more badass but hey. Inspiration not blatant theft.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a friend who bought the Doomrider back in the day - still hasn't painted it though. I remember when the old Doomrider miniature came out, I was impressed by him back then. I don't think he'd fit in very well with some of the newer miniatures today though, a tad to much comic relief over his appearance. I think I prefer your biker conversion and the one you stole the inspiration from :biggrin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking at mine I think he's lacking dynamism. I'm definitely going to change his backpack to the CSM one at least as he's a little too loyalist top heavy for my liking. He's on hold for the time being as I get my Loyalist Vanguard/Tac Marines painted up then its back to the workbench for him. I'll probably repaint the bone at least.

Oh, a friend gave [yes gave] me some sprues so keep a lookout for some CSM scouts with trademark kit bashing and related tomfoolery.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I said related tomfoolery and here they are. Preview pics of up and coming CSM scouts. They're not bi-polar, they're bi-winning! (yes I just did).

First off: I'd like some o' those hellfire shells









Sgt.

















Replacing his bolter wasn't as much of a bitch as this baby though. I had to cut the hand grip out of two boltguns and then re attach the muzzle. Took ages but will hopefully be worth it in the end.








You can really see where I cut. I hope painting will take your eyes away from the lines. I might see about gs-ing the gaps but I'll see how I feel. I don't think its worth it really for one guy but if I mess up on any more then what the heck right?

So I've been looking at my Lieutenant on bike for ages not and I'm almost convinced I can do a better job. I'll chop him up and for now he can be a regular biker. Or I'll have a re-think and see what I can come up with.

Anyway for now its building more scouts and then onto painting them. The scout set is a bitch to make though. I can't say I've enjoyed it as much as kit bashing guardsmen. I don't know what it is. The squad is going to be equipped with:
1 heavy bolter, 2 sniper rifles and 2 boltguns. The Sgt. will also have a WoC sword to differentiate him out. I'll put more chaos bling on 'em a bit later. You know, chains, grenades, flesh hooks. I saw Firefly and Serenity a while back and I forgot how badass reavers are.


----------

